# I hope you like it as much as I do! :)



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Today I went at making a "thoughts bubble"  I've been wanting to do this for while, but finally found time to get at it today! BUT that's not it. I made chalk paint soo when the paint is cured I will be able to write on it!  I hope you all like it! 

Levi


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

that's just plain awesome


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A very clever idea. The perfect place for your favorite pin up/poster girl (maybe something like this...or better), or that '32 Ford 3 window coupe...whatever floats your boat.:yes:












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very very cool idea Levi. Looks great. Care to share with us how you mounted it on the wall. It looks like it is floating so I'm gonna assume that you have some kind of spacers. Screws? Keyhole slots? Picture hangers?


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Neat idea. Well done.

Materials? Methods?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> Very very cool idea Levi. Looks great. Care to share with us how you mounted it on the wall. It looks like it is floating so I'm gonna assume that you have some kind of spacers. Screws? Keyhole slots? Picture hangers?


I attached a quick sketchup of the brackets made.. so you can visually see it. The one bracket I screwed to the wall (hitting a stud) with the other (top board) air nailed to the bubble. I also have then, one strip air nailed onto the bottom part to work as a supporter on the bottom. Then for the 'bubbles' I just got some shingling nails and hot glued the head of the nail on the back side. They don't need any supporting strength so it works great!  

For materials.. Everything is just made of 1/4 inch MDF.. I sketched out the bubble on the sheet then cut with a jig saw. I then just made the hanging brackets out of pine. 

Hope this helps! oh! and the chalk paint is simple! All you do is mix un-sanded tile grout with acrylic paint and botta bing botta boom. haha the ratio is 1/4 paint to 1.5 teaspoons of tile grout. You can mix with any color paint you want!  I also would suggest making sure you get white tile grout. 

One more thing to add.. I just painted normal black acrylic for the edging on the bubble.

Hope this answers any questions! Thank you all for the kind words. I have a feeling you'll be seeing a lot of 'zzzzzz's' on the board  haha

Take care,
Levi


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Levi, did you make the guitars on the wall? If so, how about posting a couple of pictures of them.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

hands made for wood said:


> I attached a quick sketchup of the brackets made.. so you can visually see it. The one bracket I screwed to the wall (hitting a stud) with the other (top board) air nailed to the bubble. I also have then, one strip air nailed onto the bottom part to work as a supporter on the bottom. Then for the 'bubbles' I just got some shingling nails and hot glued the head of the nail on the back side. They don't need any supporting strength so it works great!
> 
> For materials.. Everything is just made of 1/4 inch MDF.. I sketched out the bubble on the sheet then cut with a jig saw. I then just made the hanging brackets out of pine.
> 
> ...


ahhh... what we call here a "french cleat". I use it a lot in cabinetry work.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you for giving me a name for it!  I LOVE learning. and do appreciate you taking a minute to clarify that for me!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

My buddy took this photo... haha thought you all might enjoy it.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Now you just need to set a computer screen in it! That way when you do drawings on sketchup they can be in a bubble above your head so people know what you are thinking about!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha Cody I like it. I'll have to keep that in mind!


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

that is a great idea!

mind if i copy your idea for my kids bedroom?


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Very neat idea!!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

kinghong1970 said:


> that is a great idea!
> 
> mind if i copy your idea for my kids bedroom?


Go right ahead!  If you have any questions feel free to ask away! It's pretty simple but does take patience painting the outline. 

Thank you all for your compliments


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I love it, it's genius!

I wouldn't mind a smaller version in the kitchen for things that I need to get from the store, or what's for dinner so the kids quit asking.

Great job.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That is very cool! Great idea! I bet my girls would love something like that!


----------



## Norwegian (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, man! Your post was so cool, it finally pushed me over the edge towards a looong needed bedroom overhaul while my wife was away couple of days this week. 

Status: Accent wall painted, old yellowed pine panel ceiling painted, missing mouldings (only since four years, sheeez) in place, wiring cleaned up, new LED reading lights, and the center piece - my version of your incredible fascinating thought bubble, fashioned from an old 1/2" MDF cabinet door. Blackboard paint from some leftover wallpaint and tile grout worked like a charm. For the black edges I just used a giant sharpie, worked perfectly. 

Wifey was suitably surprised and impressed when she came home tonight. Of course, I haven't informed her about the caveat yet - "strictly reserved for dirty thoughts" ...


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Norwegian said:


> Thanks, man! Your post was so cool, it finally pushed me over the edge towards a looong needed bedroom overhaul while my wife was away couple of days this week.
> 
> Status: Accent wall painted, old yellowed pine panel ceiling painted, missing mouldings (only since four years, sheeez) in place, wiring cleaned up, new LED reading lights, and the center piece - my version of your incredible fascinating thought bubble, fashioned from an old 1/2" MDF cabinet door. Blackboard paint from some leftover wallpaint and tile grout worked like a charm. For the black edges I just used a giant sharpie, worked perfectly.
> 
> Wifey was suitably surprised and impressed when she came home tonight. Of course, I haven't informed her about the caveat yet - "strictly reserved for dirty thoughts" ...


Nothing makes me more happy then helping others out! You should really post some photos of your room, if not that, the bubble! Thanks for sharing man! 

Levi


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

Very cool idea


----------



## Norwegian (Oct 2, 2011)

hands made for wood said:


> Nothing makes me more happy then helping others out! You should really post some photos of your room, if not that, the bubble!


Sure, why not? 

Old look, from a half finished quick-fix when we bought the house four years ago:











New look, with a flat warm grey accent wall, painted ceiling, new dresser, lights and bubble:











Some bubbly to go with the bubble was very well received when wifey got back (ahem):











A not entirely untrue representation of our thoughts, respectively:


----------

